# In 5 Hours, 25 years ago,



## Centermass (Jan 15, 2016)

All sorts of shit would start blowing up from miles away, over the horizon and on both sides of my location. Shortly after, formations of 58 after 58 and 64 after 64, which seemed never ending, flew overhead, in preparation for the Deep Attack.

Very soon after that, looking up with my NVG's, you could see dozens of A/C, lined up, waiting to top off their tanks and head on in to downtown after the 117's did their thing.  

Damn, it was cold.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2016)

Greatest war ever, bro. Did wonders for the military, erased the stigma of Vietnam and Eagle Claw...and was beautifully managed and prosecuted despite interference from the armchair generals in DC.

I remember people saying our helos and tanks would get clogged up with sand, that Saddam's Republican Guard were so badassed... You guys ate those motherfuckers alive in two months. I was so fucking happy and proud.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 15, 2016)

The "100 hour ground war" was an impressive military accomplishment. It completely legitimized the maneuver warfare concept, and quite literally scared the hell out of the rest of the world. At the time, Iraq being the most modern and largest ground force in the middle east, and having their ass kicked with such speed and precision, was simply incredible.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Somehow, it doesn't seem all that long ago.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 16, 2016)

I will admit I had to Google it, I was in 4th or 5th grade.  I remember the local paper ran huge headlines that we were at war.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2016)

Spent my time during Desert Shield and Desert Storm backfilling a unit at Ft. Hood....


----------



## metalmom (Jan 16, 2016)

Thats when i met my husband in Petawawa. He was artillery and was on a 24-48 standby call out to go..lmao-their howitzers apparently wouldnt operate over there. Took a ton of pics of some loading up.Met a wonderful American in Pet-up for some training and he would send me awesome pics from Kuwait. Centermass--cant even imagine the nostalgia and memories you must have. Thank you to all that were there.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2016)

Stuck in Omaha

FWIW- Gen Mcpeek killed the B-52 Wing in Guam, so we ended up raiding all the CONUS B-52G wings for the initial bed down.
The B-1 and B-52H crews had to pick up the SIOP Alert hole left by all the G's deploying.  Those poor shits spent the war on alert, 3 days off, fly a day, prep for alert and back on alert.

My unit had non-existant leadership.  
Our Wing Commander was touring one of the outlying squadrons the day the air war started (note: he had left that Squadron 30 days earlier, so why he needed to tour it remains a mystery).
The Vice-Wing Commander was at the American Meteorological Society convention, and the Director of Operations refused to make any decisions because the Wing CC was going to be back in a week.
A Major, single civilian and 5 Captains made all the manning decisons for the largest Weather Wing in the AF.


----------

